# indian runner , severe limp



## danuvo (Apr 25, 2010)

We bought an female Indian Runner duck. We had her home for 2-3 days and then she developed a bad limp. Took her to the vet who said she had sprained toes, keep her quarantined and give anti-inflammatory meds every other day for 3 days. After 2 weeks no better, still limping. Joint above foot looks swollen-vet says it takes time and to keep quarantined. Any suggestions-such as splinting?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi Danuvo:

You ARE aware that this is a tortoise forum, right? I don't think there are many folks here who are familiar with ducks. However, there IS one member who also keeps the Indian Runners. 

I would suggest that you put the duck in a smaller area so that you can limit the amount of movement the duck can do. Try to keep him quiet. If its just sprained, it will heal without splinting.

And WELCOME to the forum!!


----------



## danuvo (Apr 25, 2010)

emysemys said:


> Hi Danuvo:
> 
> You ARE aware that this is a tortoise forum, right? I don't think there are many folks here who are familiar with ducks. However, there IS one member who also keeps the Indian Runners.
> 
> ...



Yvonne: I was not aware this was only for tortoise's until after I joined. I googled INDIAN RUNNER DUCK FORUMS and tortoise.org was the first on the list. Sorry about that.Thanks for your comment.

Danuvo


----------



## chadk (Apr 25, 2010)

I've raised indian runners. great ducks  Do you have a small pen you can make? Maybe a large rabbit cage? 

I agree with Yvonne that you don't want to try to splint it. Just keep it from walking around on it - especially if you have other dogs, kids, ducks, or others who may rile it up and make it put too much pressure on that foot. 

I'd find a way to pen it up and give it access to fresh food and clean water.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 25, 2010)

Just in case Danuvo doesn't come back (because I scared them away), I sent them an email apologizing and explaining about our spammer problem.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 25, 2010)

So I am just curious, how does a duck go about spraining it's toes? I have to admit this one has me stumped.


----------



## chadk (Apr 25, 2010)

Not sure. But if you are wondering how you pay for the treatment... it is pretty easy. Just put on on his bill...


----------



## terracolson (Apr 25, 2010)

How do you make a duck sing?

Put it in the oven till it's Bill Withers


----------



## dmmj (Apr 25, 2010)

and you people complain about my one liners? I was for once being serious, and look at the respones I get.


----------



## danuvo (Apr 26, 2010)

emysemys said:


> Just in case Danuvo doesn't come back (because I scared them away), I sent them an email apologizing and explaining about our spammer problem.



I am back and not offended. I truly thought this was a duck forum with an 
odd name.



dmmj said:


> So I am just curious, how does a duck go about spraining it's toes? I have to admit this one has me stumped.



This what my vet told me last week and I also thought that to be a bit odd. It really is her leg. Maybe I need a new vet. Last year I brought my Pekin duck in for a problem and the vet thought it was a goose, no kidding



chadk said:


> I've raised indian runners. great ducks  Do you have a small pen you can make? Maybe a large rabbit cage?
> 
> I agree with Yvonne that you don't want to try to splint it. Just keep it from walking around on it - especially if you have other dogs, kids, ducks, or others who may rile it up and make it put too much pressure on that foot.
> 
> I'd find a way to pen it up and give it access to fresh food and clean water.



Thanks for your help. I will keep you posted.

danuvo


----------

